# Golf irons selection



## nivey (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all,

1st time poster so go easy on me!!

I've played golf for a long time, but in general i'd only play 3-4 times a year....
I've recently joined a club however and hopefully will start playing a little more than usual.

I've never had an official handicap but i'm expecting it to be the max (28 I think!!)

I've been looking at my irons recently and according to people who know more than me - they have a thin cavity which makes them tougher to use as a high handicap player. 
So i'm now in the market to get a new set.

This is where you all come in!!!

The one's i've been looking at so far are as follows.......
Mizuno MX19 (2[SUP]nd[/SUP] hand) - â‚¬95
Callaway Diablo edge - â‚¬349
Cobra S3 Max - â‚¬299
Benross quad set - â‚¬199       These oneâ€™s have 2 hybrids in them, 3H, 4H, 5I - PW
Benross rip - â‚¬249
Wilson fatshaft - â‚¬199
Wilson Di7 - â‚¬249
Wilson Di9 - â‚¬299

From what I can see on-line they are all quite forgiving and would probably suit me. 

But i'm just not sure which would be the best to go with.

Does anyone have any advice on this?

Thanks very much,

N


----------



## bobmac (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi N and welcome to the forum.
If I were you I'd plump for the Mizuno MX19s
Thats a good price too if they're in good condition
Lots of Mizuno fans on here so these will be popular and Mizuno do make exceedingly good irons.
That price should free up some money which will come in handy for some lessons


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2012)

^^^

What the certified PGA professional said <THUMBS UP>

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## nivey (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok cool,

Thanks for the help!

I just hope they still have them in stock!

I'll make an appointment to go out and hit a few with them before buying them anyway!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 29, 2012)

The Mizunos are nice clubs.  Failing them the Benross RIP look a nice forgiving set.


----------



## tagnut69 (Aug 29, 2012)

What are you currently playing?


----------



## nivey (Aug 29, 2012)

Not even sure what they are.
There about 20 years old, passed down from my dad!

Performance MX is on them but thats about it, when I googled them I can't find anything


----------



## Essex_Stu (Aug 29, 2012)

I brought Cobra S2 max for my first set although I originally was using I3 Blades. The Cobras are super forgiving and will be very long for each club due to crazy lofts(pw is 42*!). Failing that the Wilson DI7's got good reviews and are only 199 in AG as are Cleveland CG7's which really are fantastic to hit.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 29, 2012)

Defo the Wilson Staff Di7 or Di9


----------



## RGDave (Aug 30, 2012)

nivey said:



			The one's i've been looking at so far are as follows.......
Mizuno MX19 (2[SUP]nd[/SUP] hand) - â‚¬95
Callaway Diablo edge - â‚¬349
Cobra S3 Max - â‚¬299
Benross quad set - â‚¬199       These oneâ€™s have 2 hybrids in them, 3H, 4H, 5I - PW
Benross rip - â‚¬249
Wilson fatshaft - â‚¬199
Wilson Di7 - â‚¬249
Wilson Di9 - â‚¬299
		
Click to expand...

All good clubs. I'm not a fan of Wilson Staff irons, but that's not to do with how "easy to use" they are.
Strictly speaking, nothing on that list will beat the Diablo Edge. Not only do they have the highest rating, but having hit them, they are 100% typical Callaway. I have X-18s and tried, over the years, X-16, X-20, Big Bertha etc. 
The MX19s are not any more/less friendly that most of those type of Mizuno irons. I have a set of MX-900 and in the past played T-zoid irons. Great clubs, but not in the same league as Callaway.
Not many people like Callaway, but I love my X-18s. Played yesterday with them (77) and can't see the point of getting a new set, they are just excellent. 
My pro has Benross irons in the shop. They look good, but I can't give you any accurate info on them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2012)

Since this thread is on the subject of irons - has anyone here ever tried Miuras?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 30, 2012)

Get the Diablos.


----------



## power fade (Aug 30, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Defo the Wilson Staff Di7 or Di9
		
Click to expand...


agreed, you could do a lot worse than Wilson Staff. My son (12) has Di9's and hits them miles - they do have pretty strong lofts mind you


----------

